
How to Win the Hearts of Investors - epi0Bauqu
http://stevewelch.tumblr.com/post/558392042/how-to-win-the-hearts-of-investors
======
jimboyoungblood
The post should really be titled "How to Win the Hearts of Investors Named
Steve Welch". From what I've seen, angels tend to be a pretty diverse bunch in
terms of what they are looking for (aside from a positive ROI- that's pretty
much the only universal).

